# Beamen per After Effects und Cinema 4D



## Marius Heil (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mit Cinema 4D ne schöne kleine Animation zum Beamen erstellt, nun soll da ne Person weggebeamt werden, was denkt ihr, wie ich das am besten mache?
Möglichkeit 1: Ich importiere das Video der Person samt Alphachannel in Cinema 4D, was ich für ziemlich umständlich halte, da recht viel gebeamt wird.
2.: Ich muss irgendwie die 3D Szene so in After Effects importieren, dass die Spirale um die Person drumrum leit und im Vordergrund ein grünes Leuchten, das diverse andere Zeugs liegt auch drüber, wie mach ich das?

Danke schonmal
Marius


----------



## axn (27. Januar 2006)

Wenn du eine Alphamaske deiner Realperson hast (Bluescreen?), find ich die Idee die Person in Cinema zu composen gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn der größte Teil der Szene 3D ist, nimmt sich das vom Aufwand nicht viel. Poste doch mal einen Screenshot, dann kann man sich besser vorstellen was bei raus kommen soll. Wenn du in Aftereffects composen möchtest, musst du die 3D Szene in einzelnen Ebenen rendern. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Marius Heil (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

naja, ich hab so das Problem, dass das ganze relativ unkompatibel ist, wenn ich das in C4D importiere braucht der zum einen ne ganze Weile zum rendern, zum anderen wäre das nicht ohne weiteres veränderbar und ich müsste am Ende des Beamens das etwas gepfuscht anfügen, hoffe das gibt keine Probleme, hier ist ein Screenshot:
http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/3777/snag00008xw.jpg
Der Würfel ist nur zur Ansicht, wems nicht gefällt, Vorschläge, wies besser aussieht werden gerne angenommen 


Marius


----------

